# Fuji DPS-T16



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am desperately looking for a FPS-T16. Looks like the FPS spinning seat with a trigger. Let me know if anyone knows where I can find one. I incorrectly labeled it as a DPS in the title...

Robert


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

I have one if you still need it.
Barry
717-215-6945
e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Email sent.


----------

